
Ask HN: E-Book authoring tool for my dad using Chromebook - orsenthil
What are some good ebook authoring tool that a regular computer user can use? The demand should not be high, the complexity should be very low for my dad and at the same time should be capable of producing high-quality output? The later part is my requirement, as I want to sponsor the publishing of the book.
======
mrmrcoleman
Perhaps the Collaborate Knowledge Foundation can help?

[https://coko.foundation/](https://coko.foundation/)

